

Ask HN: Is there a SAAS app to do a questions splash page like timedoctor.com - corkill
http://www.timedoctor.com/
I'm looking to segment my visitors as they enter the website homepage based on their answers to some simple questions.<p>At the simplest version is could just be one question.<p>timedoctor.com has the best implementation I have seen, wondering if anyone knows of a service that could do this easily or some more examples of websites doing it.
======
hellosmithy
Why would you need a SAAS app to do this?

~~~
corkill
Hey I'd like a simple app that tracks how many people click each option, sets
a cookie etc

I realize it's pretty trivial for a javascript dev to do, but I don't want to
spend time finding someone etc.

Of course I'm open to a ready made script etc, doesn't have to be a SAAS app
necessarily.

Just thought maybe there is something out there already as segmenting website
visitors like this is very powerful.

~~~
hellosmithy
Are you just wanting to analyse the user journeys? If so it sounds like
something you could achieve with Google Analytics without having to pay for
SAAS.

